# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  como combatir los nervios y los temblores...

## Andrew

Hola, 
hace algo así como un año que estoy metido de pleno en esto y mi problema siguen siendo los nervios. Yo soy un tio muy tranquilo, incluso acostumbrado a hablar en público, pero a la hora de hacer juegos de magia, por mas cercano que sea el público (familia, amigos...) me pongo muy nervioso, la voz la consigo controlar, pero el temblor de manos no... ¿que hacer? este verano tuve mi primera exibición en público (un pequeño bolo en un bar) del que salí, mas o menos, bien parado. El dueño me pidió que montase un espectáculo para el verano que viene y no se como hacer para controlar los nervios si tengo que hacer una sesión en un escenario de 1 hora... !

Agradeceria todo tipo de consejos (lo de la tila y lo de respirar hondo... lo daremos por supuesto...  :Wink:   )

Gracias.

----------


## ignoto

Cómprate unos calzoncillos muy llamativos y póntelos sobre la cabeza.
Llévalos así cada vez que salgas a la calle para lo que sea durante tres días.
Si eso no te quita los nervios...

Prueba a meterte en una habitación silenciosa y en penumbras o a oscuras. No te pongas música, eso distrae (el que opine lo contrario está confundido). La música no sirve para concentrarse a menos que tengas que pensar en música.
Siéntate en un sillón cómodo pero bien erguido, no tienes que dormirte.
Cierra los ojos.
Piensa en cómo va a ser tu actuación. Paso a paso. Imagina las respuestas del público y planteate todos los escenarios que se te ocurran.
Piensa en qué dirás, qué harás, como te moverás y cuanto te olerán los sobaquillos.
Repásala una y otra vez. Hasta que te sepas de memoria toda la actuación y todos los contratiempos imaginables.
Piensa en esa actuación una y otra vez hasta que te veas salir con éxito pase lo que pase.

Cuando estés convencido de que todo saldrá bien y todo está previsto, no temblarás.

Recuerda que es de la mayor importancia el evitar los estímulos sensoriales en la medida de lo posible. Nada de música, luces, tabaco, caramelos o pipas. Quítate las gafas y si estás mas cómodo descalzo, descálzate.

----------


## Tora

Yo tengo el mismo problema...
A pesar de estar seguro de mis rutinas y haber hecho magia para mis amigos miles de veces siempre me agarran nervios y decido no hacer magia ante desconocidos...
El unico secreto es ANIMARTE...
Yo voy a hacer esto, la proxima vez q salga voy a llevar las cartas y le voy a hacer 1 truco a alguien que pase por ahi...
Si sale bien le ahre otro, dire GRACIAS y me ire a buscar otra persona y asi ganando confianza poco a poco.
Si sale mal, me disculpo, digo que estoy aprendiendo y me voy con una Sonrisa gigante a buscar otra persona...
Intenta esto, no hay TECNICAS para perder esos nervios, tu mismo tienes que sacar tu fuerza interior...

SUERTE :!::!::!:

----------


## Raicon

Creo que la única forma de no ponerte nervioso es haber hecho varios juegos a amigos, familiares, etc... es decir tener una costumbre de actuar y poco a poco los nervios desaparecen. Lo digo porque es lo que yo estoy notando poco a poco desde hace unos meses.
A parte, llevar el juego practucado y preparado.
saludos.

----------


## Petrus

Bueno, en el Blog de Magia hay unos artículos muy interesantes que tratan precisamente ese tema: 

http://blogdemagia.com/?s=miedo+escenico&x=0&y=0

----------


## petty777

primero tienes que tener la rutina practicada perfectamente luego empieza por hacerle magia a tus conocidos y luego ala gente que pasa en una plaza y luego al ecenario

----------


## Phillber Optick

hola!, a quien no le ah pasado eso?!

bueno, es muy comun, yo te recomiendo 2 cosas, 1 hace un curso de teatro, eso te va a dar mucha soltura del habla y ademas vas a aprender mucho mas con esto te vas a centir mas confiado.

la segunda es esta:
La respiracion:
                      Inala mucho aire y muy lendo, luego lo sueltas muy despacio y haci antes de comenzar la actuacion.
( no sirve para una mierda pero todos dicen que lo agas, asique no perdes nada al intentar xDDD!!!) 

saludos!

----------


## Cholgart

Me parece muy interesante tu aportacion Ignoto.

Yo vi hace tiempo un documental que decia que los gimnastas (los de las barras y los aros, que no se si se llaman asi) utilizan una tecnica parecida para las maniobras peligrosas. La tecnica es basicamente lo que dices tu, visualizar sin hacerlo, solo imaginando, toda la maniobra paso a paso, que tiene que hacer cada parte del cuerpo en cada momento, y lo visualizan una y otra vez y luego es como si hubieran estado practicando.

Hay que ver lo sorprendente que es el cerebro, en fin, que me voy del tema.

Saludos y disculpad si es un poco offtopic.

----------


## Petrus

Los artículos que di del blog profundizan bastante más sobre esa idea y dan otras. Realmente valen la pena.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Un par de apuntes desde la psicología: Escuchar música no va a hacer que te concentres mejor en la actuación pero sí que sirve para alejar momentáneamente los nervios de antes de la misma. La explicación es sencilla. Todo lo que haga que te concentres en otra cosa que no sean tus pensamientos derrotistas acerca de tu ejecución es beneficioso en ese momento. Entonces, hay dos alternativas bien distintas. La primera es concentrarte en tu próxima ejecución visualizando por medio de la imaginación cómo sales airoso y triunfal de la actuación. La segunda es alejar momentáneamente los pensamientos ansiosos sobre todo lo referido a la actuación (y también los que no son ansiosos), es decir, mantener la mente en blanco (como se dice vulgarmente) o concentrarse en algo totalmente ajeno a la actuación (o a la magia). Para esto existen distintas técnicas psicológicas contrastadas que no voy a explicar aquí debido a su extensión, pero si alguien está interesado no tendría ningún problema en explicarlas en profundidad.

En cuanto a la respiración, inhalar mucho aire es un error. Precisamente si inhalamos aire en exceso estaremos contaminando a nuestro organismo a base de oxígeno, situación ésta que puede llevarnos a hiperventilar. La estrategia a seguir es la opuesta. Debemos inhalar poco aire y soltar lentamente todo el que podamos. Obviamente, las técnicas de respiración son mucho más completas que lo que estoy exponiendo aquí, pero mi intención era sólo hacer un breve apunte y una pequeña corrección.

Insisto, si alguien está interesado en profundizar en técnicas de respiración y relajación, que lo diga por aquí y comenzamos un pequeño curso orientado a afrontar situaciones ansiosas.

Saludos!

----------


## ckyouhaggard

Parece una pregunta tonta, pero a mí me a valido (y todavia está en proceso)
Has hecho magia a magos :Confused: , yo nunca habia hecho juegos a magos, y desde que le hago algunos juegos a ellos, tengo muucha mas confianza en mi mismo, y me tiemblaan muuucho menos las manos (todavia tiemblan, pero bastante menos que antes)

Muchas gracias a esos magos :P ellos saben quienes son jeje  :twisted:

----------


## Tora

Yo tengo un problema...
Si no tengo algo que este trucado, me es imposible sorprender a otro mago...
No me pongo nervioso porque se que me salga bien o mal, el ya sabe lo que estoy haciendo... Lo que es muy bueno es que otro mago te mire las rutinas y asi pulir los detalles ante un ojo experimentado...

Suerte :!::!::!:

----------


## Andrew

Buf... cuantos consejos... la verdad es que hoy me doy cuenta de lo que vale la pena estar metido en este foro... Os doy las gracias a todos por las contestaciones. A Ignoto decirle que me han parecido muy muy interesantes sus consejos y que, seguro, que lo intentaré. a Tora, muchas gracias por los animos!, a raycon y petrus mil gracias por los links. Phillber Optick..parece que mas abajo dicen lo contrario (..jeje..) A Franmanzaneda decirle que me encantaria profundicar en los temas que me expone (técnicas de respiración y relajación) así que, en cuanto pueda, estoy dispuesto a ello... Y por último, a ckyouhaggard decirle que, ahora que lo dice, no me he fijado si delanto de otros magos me pasa lo mismo. Somos un grupito de 3 colegas que nos reunimos 1 vez al mes... así que en la próxima reunión lo probaré.

THANK'S !!!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Me uno a Petrus en la recomendación de los articulos de blogdemagia. En mi opinión son buenísimos.
Tambien me ha gustado la ténica de visualización que nos ha propuesto ignoto.
No se si después de todo este material ahun se puede aportar algo de interés... 
Hay unas técnicas psicológicas que sirven para superar ansiedades y miedos. Un tal Albert Ellis desarrollo unas terapias muy utiles y relativamente rápidas para disminuir los niveles de ansiedad. Estas terapias las pueden administrar psicólogos, pero, si lo que se trata es de sentir menos ansiedad, y no se trata de algo patológico, quiza esas técnicas pueden servir para aligerar los nervios en nuestra actuaciones. Estas tecnicas son las que se aplican en las terapias cognitivo-conductuales, y se trata básicamente de revisar todo aquello que aceptamos ciegamente como real, nuestras creencias, que a veces no son tan reales y mas bien son una manera de interpretar lo que ocurre a nuestro alrededor que, corrigiendola, viendo que no es tan real como creíamos, resulta que nuestra ansiedad/nerviosimo puede disminuir. 
Las tecnicas que se usan en esta terapia se pueden practicar en solitario, sin la ayuda de terapeutas, siempre que se trate de intentar superar ansiedades no relevantes, que no tengan que ver con el desarrollo normal de nuestras vidas. Tienen un alto grado de efectividad, y son de las terapias mas rápidas y duraderas.
Ojo: no se trata de pildoras de la felicidad: En mi opinión en los artículos del blogdemagia creo que va todo lo que hay que tener en cuenta para disminuir el nerviosismo y aumentar el disfrute, tanto nuestro como del público. Con las visualizaciones que nos propone ignoto también podemos aumentar nuestra seguridad, al 'vivir' en nuestra mente lo que viviremos mas adelante y ver que no tiene por que ir mal, y ahun yendo mal se puede arreglar, y en el peor de los casos si la cosa sale un desastre obtendremos algo buenísimo, una lección, de las que se recuerdan por la severidad del tortazo.
Y si ahun así seguís siendo presa del miedo, hechadle un vistado a las tecnicas de Ellis para superar ansiedades y miedos.

----------


## david7liando

Tonicus al principio tambien me ponia muy nervioso incluso delante de familiares, un dia me dijeron lo sabes hacer no? pues como si no hubiera nadie como si estuvieras practicando! Es pensar en la idea que lo estoy haciendo yo solo en mi habitacion y los nervios desaparecen por completo. Te mentalizas que estas solo que lo sabes hacer y te saldra por lo menos ami me funciona! Es igual que cuando vas a un examen si te lo sabes estas tranquilo cuando no te lo sabes es cuando empiezan los nervios... pues si lo sabes hacer porque ponerse nervioso?

----------


## Prinz

Haz como Homer (o Homero) e imaginatelos a tods en calzoncillos :D  :117:  

No, en serio, como han dicho por ahi, visualizalo todo. Esto es como los bobsleighs (no se si sabran lo que es). En este deporte el piloto siempre es el sacrificado ya que es el que tiene que quedarse en su habitacion concentrado y visualizando cada una de las curvas del circuito, asi como el movimiento de cuerpo que hara en dicha curva. Aqui, igual, visualiza todo lo que pasaria, posibles respuestas de tu publico, etc. y luego presentale la rutina a tu familia hasta ir cogiendo mas soltura con publico  :Wink:

----------


## PKZ

Interesante lo de los calzoncillos de ignoto xD Tendré que probar.

A mi lo que me pasa en ocasiones no son los temblores si no que tartamudeo.

Lo que hago esque paro 2 segundo y pienso (Haber ponte enserio) y a mi me suele funcionar  :P


Un Saludo

----------


## Giovanni

Hola, yo la verdad tengo (si todavia tengo) el mismo problema de los nervios y tembolres y queria recomendar (como ya lo han hecho, mis disculpas por no saber quien fue el de la idea) las clases de teatro son una muy buena idea (trabajosa pero buena) ayudan a perder el miedo, ganar confianza, levantar la voz y manejarse bien en el escenario...

Ahh y tambien queria reforzar la teoria de imaginarselos a todos en calzones.. funciona a la perfeccion!  :twisted: 

Muchas gracias por darme el lugar para comentar y por todos los comentarios que siempre enriquecen
Salu2 y Mucha suerte
Exitos!

----------


## Zen

No tomeis a la ligera las técnicas sofrológicas que expone Ignoto, las usan hoy en dia muchos deportistas de élite. Ya no solo para vencer los nervios pre-competición si no tambien para mejorar su técnica. Un esquiador visualiza su descenso lo mas perfecto que puede durante estas sesiones  y están comprobando que efectivamente mejora su técnica y reduce los tiempos, más que otros competidores con el mismo nivel y horas de entrenamiento....y lo mismo  con tenistas, jugadores de basket (tiros a canasta), etc.
En realidad en su origen son técnicas muy muy antiguas tomadas de artes marciales como el tiro con arco japonés, donde para efctuar un solo tiro están varios minutos calmando cuerpo y mente, visualizando y sintiendo el recorrido de la flecha. Tambien en el kendo, que no es más que la evolución de las luchas samurai con katana (a muerte), ya por entonces los samurai acostumbraban a meditar mucho y a visualizar el combate antes que sucediera, no olvidemos que se jugaban la vida (Nosotros "solo" nuestro ego y reputación). Tambien en karate tradicional se practica  meditación. 
Los equipos nacionales de algunos deportes tienen entre sus técnicos sofrologos para dar ese tipo de apoyo a los deportistas. Un saludo y disculpad el rollete  :Oops:

----------


## Andrew

De rollete nada...

interesantísimo!

----------


## terkito

Sin nervios...no sentis sensacion y no disfrutas nada..es mejor con nervios..sentis esa adrenalina!...

----------


## Josep M.

Bueno, lo mio mas que temblores son convulsiones. Si me coge, la gente se espanta al ver los trucos y me ha llegado a parar diciendo - oye, tranquilo, no tienes porqué hacerlo... (lo mejor es que si una carta aparece y desaparece, no entienden como puedo haber hecho un movimiento tan rápido y preciso con esos temblores.... :D )




> [...] El dueño me pidió que montase un espectáculo para el verano que viene y no se como hacer para controlar los nervios si tengo que hacer una sesión en un escenario de 1 hora... !


Por eso no te preocupes. De verdad. Yo hago charlas en público en mi profesión, cosa que me ha servido mucho la hora de afrontar público en magia. Y por experiencia sé que los nervios te van a durar uno o a lo sumo dos trucos. Luego te situas, vas tomando confianza con el público, ves que no muerde, y te relajas.

Por eso suelo poner en mis rutinas uno o dos trucos fáciles, sin tecnicas muy difíciles, y que se que funcionan bien. Con esos me relajo, y luego abordo cosas en las que hay más dificultad.

P.D.: Gracias, Ignoto, por el post. Lo probaré.

JM   :Wink:

----------


## AceOfSpades

Muy buen consejo el de visualizar el truco. Yo lo hacía en otras facetas de la vida, desconociendo que ya había japos que lo llevaban haciendo miles de años.. :D

Yo no llevo ni un año en esto de la magia, y a mi me es relativamente fácil comunicarme con la gente, mientras que sea honesto. No me gusta engañar. Por eso quizá, me dieron uno de los mejores consejos que he recibido hasta ahora: 

CREE en lo que haces/dices. 

Parece una tontería, pero es revelador. Creer realmente que lo que haces es  honesto y no estás haciendo nada "raro" te ayuda a estar seguro, y a sobre todo, lo más importante, a transmitirlo. Hay más cosas en la magia que son muy importantes, como la naturalidad, la gesticulación, todos esos pequeños detalles y sutilezas que tu actitud y tu expresión corporal van transmitiendo mientras actúas. Si ejecutas con tranquilidad y naturalidad, disfrutando, mirando a los espectadores todo tu ser está transmitiendo. Los nervios seguramente vengan de la intranquilidad de engañar, de pensar que la magia es una mentira que estamos contando a alguien en su propia cara, y además, a la vez que la consumamos. Y el fallo está precisamente ahí, que no es una mentira. Como dicen los grandes, todos sabemos que la magia no existe como tal, pero accedemos a, por unos instantes, volver a mirar las cosas con los ojos de la ilusión, y ver cosas que son imposibles, siempre con la red de seguridad de la lógica y la experiencia.


Otro buen consejo para la gente a la que le atemoriza más actuar en público puede ser que comiencen con un sketch que no sea verdaderamente un efecto, o que no conlleve manipulación alguna. De hecho, puede ser una tontería, y ni siquiera ser magia. A mi juicio, eso elimina en gran parte del nerviosismo que tiene como fuente el actuar frente a desconocidos, porque crea un vínculo que hace parecer que se está actuando "entre amigos", con lo que se puede mejorar la predisposición de la gente a ver magia, o mismamente a escucharnos.

Toma estos consejos como los de alguien que intenta reflexionar, pero que no tiene aún ni idea de este negocio.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Andrew

Trkito, Jose M. y ACE...

Gracais... buf, menudas reflexiones... genial !

ACE propone iniciar la sesión con alguna cosa mas teatral que mágica.. alguna "tonteria graciosa"  pero, pienso yo... Dado que la primera impresión es la que queda... no es mejor empezar con algo "Enoooorme" y dejarlos boquiabiertos desde un principio...?

----------


## AceOfSpades

Me explico:

La situación viene a ser la siguiente: oye María, este es Pepe, que es amigo mío, es mago, sabes ? Ah, sí, hazme un juego!!

María está pensando: este va a casacarme el juego de las 21 cartas o similar. Un graciosillo.

Yo también soy de la opinión de que el primer juego ha de ser relativamente potente, para mandar el mensaje de que no nos vamos a poner a hacer montones (por lo menos no muchos :P). Pero también es muy beneficioso, bajo mi punto de vista, ganar la simpatía de la persona a la que vamos a ilusionar. No tiene que partirse de risa (que para mi magia, si lo consigo, mejor) sino simplemente sentir una afinidad o sintonía. Luego ya puedes pegarle con el juego.

El mismo Tamariz hace juegos como el de la cuerda rota y recompuesta y el de los guantes que no es literalmente magia, sino una tontería que predispone al público a la sonrisa y a la diversión. También depende mucho de qué tipo de mago seas.

----------


## iscariote

Yo creo que los nervios al principio no desaparecen nunca, al menos en mi caso, pero he aprendido a convivir con ellos. Y una dosis de nervios nunca viene mal, y las cagadas a las que te llevan alguna vez te ayudan a tener los pies en el suelo. 

De todas maneras se puede estar nervioso y concentrado, no son dos estados incompatibles. Olvídate de todo lo que no sea el juego que estás haciendo (los espectadores forman parte del juego, oJ0) y sobretodo, como bien han dicho antes por ahí, si tú no te crees tu propia magia, ¿cómo se la van a creer los demás?

----------


## runnerbcn

Yo también sufro de nervios cuando hago algún juego, pero lo peor es que cuando lo termino me queda una especie de sensación extraña, probablemente provocada por la descarga de adrenalina, y que me resulta mucho más desagradable que los nervios que he sufrido durante el juego. De hecho, mis manos tiemblan más después del juego que durante el mismo. ¿A alguien más le pasa algo parecido?

Saludos.

----------


## Blakito

> Yo también sufro de nervios cuando hago algún juego, pero lo peor es que cuando lo termino me queda una especie de sensación extraña, probablemente provocada por la descarga de adrenalina, y que me resulta mucho más desagradable que los nervios que he sufrido durante el juego. De hecho, mis manos tiemblan más después del juego que durante el mismo. ¿A alguien más le pasa algo parecido? 
> 
> Saludos.


¿¿No será que en tu interior sabes que lo podías haber echo mejor??

Sino, ¿miedo a lo que puedan decir? ¿miedo a su opinión?.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Yo también sufro de nervios cuando hago algún juego, pero lo peor es que cuando lo termino me queda una especie de sensación extraña, probablemente provocada por la descarga de adrenalina, y que me resulta mucho más desagradable que los nervios que he sufrido durante el juego. De hecho, mis manos tiemblan más después del juego que durante el mismo. ¿A alguien más le pasa algo parecido? 
> 
> Saludos.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ¿¿No será que en tu interior sabes que lo podías haber echo mejor??
> 
> Sino, ¿miedo a lo que puedan decir? ¿miedo a su opinión?.


No creo que tenga nada que ver con eso. Es algo más relacionado con el alivio de terminar, la descarga de la tensión. Después del juego no estoy nervioso, pero me sigue temblando el pulso.

Saludos.

----------


## el gran dani

pues yo acabo un juego, me voy a otro sitio la calle o donde sea y me sigue temblando todo ya no se que hacer ya pienso que hay gente que no vale para esto y yasta  :Oops:

----------


## Minimago

Bueno, ese problema suele ser bastante habitual, la primera vez que lo hice en un cumpleaños y encima de mi mejor amigo, estaba fleje de nervioso, (sobre todo por las pivas), pero claro, poco a poco se quita, hay un truco que me enseñaron, es que cojas una pelota de goma espuma antes de actuar y estés como 10 min, así dandonle a la pelotita ( no sean mal pensados ) y a mi e me quitan  :Wink1: 

Espero que te pueda haber ayudado!

Saludos!  :Smile1:

----------


## Prinz

> Bueno, ese problema suele ser bastante habitual, la primera vez que lo hice en un cumpleaños y encima de mi mejor amigo, estaba fleje de nervioso, (sobre todo por las pivas), pero claro, *poco a poco se quita*, hay un truco que me enseñaron, es que cojas una pelota de goma espuma antes de actuar y estés como 10 min, así dandonle a la pelotita ( no sean mal pensados ) y a mi e me quitan 
> 
> Espero que te pueda haber ayudado!
> 
> Saludos!


No entendi bien lo resaltado...Si te refieres a que se te quita durante la actuacion...cierto, es posible que se te quiten los nervios...Si te refieres a que con el tiempo ya paras de tenerlos...No lo creo. Yo llevo actuando (musica, en el Conservatorio de Las Palmas) desde hace unos años y siempre, siempre, antes de actuar me lo he preparado minimo un mes antes a fondo pero aun asi, todavia se sienten esos "nervios" y esa tension...Es como cuando tiras un penalty o un tiro libre...por mas que practiques siempre te pones un poco nervioso, aunque lleves haciendo eso toda la vida. Es algo natural que segrega el cuerpo (adrenalina).  :Wink:

----------


## Doble J

mira muy sencillo, es una tecnica que uso yo y me esta funcionando muy muy bien.

1- tener los juegos muuuuy bien ensayados.

2-Los nervios aparecen por el miedo al fracaso, a meter la pata, a equivocarte, resultado de tomarte tus juegos muuy enserio y retarte a ti mismo. Solucion: justo cuando estes haciendo un juego piensa simplemente "si fallo no pasa absolutamente NADA", todos somos humanos y hasta los grandes magos han metido la pata alguna vez, no pasa nada.

Te aseguro que pensando de esa forma te calmaras mucho mucho.

----------


## SIGLATTI

> Trkito, Jose M. y ACE...
> 
> Gracais... buf, menudas reflexiones... genial !
> 
> ACE propone iniciar la sesión con alguna cosa mas teatral que mágica.. alguna "tonteria graciosa"  pero, pienso yo... Dado que la primera impresión es la que queda... no es mejor empezar con algo "Enoooorme" y dejarlos boquiabiertos desde un principio...?


No creo que tenga que ser Enooorme, pero si como dice Darwin Ortiz
"Haz que valga la pena y luego hazlos esperar", creo que se tiene que empezar con algo que los mantenga atentos al resto de actuacion, lo Enoorme yo lo guardaria para el final. Por ahi he leido que seria bueno empezar con una produccion, un corte por los ases o una produccion del mazo en la mano. Si no es cartomagia una producción de cualquier cosa.
¿que pensais vosotros?

----------


## JM

Bastante de acuerdo con Doble J

----------


## dxniel

a mi m da nervios por que yo los ago en mi kolegio y mis compañeros lo que hacen es que en medio del truko me empiezan a dar vueltas las cartas ¿alguien me puede ayudar con esto?¿que le puedo decir a ellos?

----------


## Serpiente

> a mi m da nervios por que yo los ago en mi kolegio y mis compañeros lo que hacen es que en medio del truko me empiezan a dar vueltas las cartas ¿alguien me puede ayudar con esto?¿que le puedo decir a ellos?


Pues está claro que tienes que buscarte otro público que te vea hacer los juegos con el fin único de disfrutar la magia y no de intentar fastidiarte. Esta misma tarde estaba haciendo una serie de juegos a unos compañeros de la facultad y uno de ellos no ha parado de interrumpirme y de tratar de descifrar como hacía los juegos (aunque no ha dado pie con bola). Solución: he esperado a que se fuera para continuar con la sesión.

Y respecto a los nervios: como dicen, el secreto es llevar los juegos trillados. Pero he de añadir que la experiencia es un grado y es normal que vayas notando como los nervios disminuyen con la experiencia (hablo de mi propia experiencia como dj, mi otra afición; supongo que el tema de la magia será parecido)

Un saludo

----------


## susilin27

bueno lo que te ocurre , no te preocupes, suele ser muy corriente a eso se le llama miedo escenico.Eso lo unico que puedes hacer son dos cosas:

1) cuando tengas que actuar, es decir salir al escenario o donde lo hagas, antes de salir tomarte una pastilla de orfidal que es un relajante muy bueno, lo mas que te puede hacer es darte un poquitin de sueño.

2) la segunda opcion que se me ocurre aunque suene a burla no me estoy riendo de ti ni mucho menos, es que en tu atuendo de mago te pongas una cosa mas es decir unas gafas de sol , una capucha , entonces con eso engañas al cerebro porque el cerebro es muy sabio y se piensa que con las gafas puestas eres otra persona ....

pd: esto te lo digo porque me ha pasado , lo de las gafas solo pude en mi primera actuaccion hacer un juego , y salir corriendo  porque uff no se me aguantaba nada en las manos.Asi que fui al medico se lo conte me receto lo que te digo orfidal me tomo una pastillita y mano de santo si tengo,que hacer grandes presentaciones.

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Hay que joderse. Hay campaña de sensibilización a la población contra la automedicación, uno de los mayores problemas de la sanidad actual, y vas tú tan contenta y le mandas nada más, y nada menos que Orfidal. Una benzodiazepina al canto para combatir el miedo escénico. También la podíamos usar para ligar, o para conducir, que yo me pongo muy nervioso... No hombre, no, el que el orfidal se use indiscriminadamente como inductor del sueño no quiere decir que sirva para todo. Por otra parte, este tipo de medicamentos se usan para la ansiedad, pero los suele recetar un psiquiatra o médico que ha estudiado al paciente (como fue tu caso) y ha concluido que le puede ser útil para combatir ciertos síntomas. El que a ti te haya ido bien no quiere decir que le vaya a ir bien a él. Las benzodiazepinas crean cuadros de adicción si se usan irregularmente o más tiempo del prescrito (se puede buscar en internet), además, cada vez se metabolizan más rápido y necesitan dosis mayores (en un proceso similar al de la tolerancia al alcohol). Por otra parte, sólo se dispensan con receta. Para el miedo escénico recomienda técnicas de relajación o algo similar. O tila. Pero si para hacer Magia hay que tomar Orfidal, es mejor no hacer magia. Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Este miedo puede seguir dos caminos.

El miedo escénico tiene un punto de inflexión.
Cuando llegas a ese punto, desaparece el miedo escénico y se transforma en "nervios antes de la actuación".
Son buenos y ayudan a que todo salga mejor.

El miedo escénico no desaparece después de la primera (o de las primeras) actuación.
Te pasa lo mismo que a Annemann. Puedes buscar ayuda especializada (sería lo mejor, zapatero a tus zapatos) o intentar seguir los consejos de otras personas que, seguramente, te dirán cualquier sandez que a ellos les funcionó bien en un caso que puede no tener nada que ver con el tuyo.

Si lo tuyo es el primer caso, no pasa nada. Te relees los post de este hilo y algo ayudan.
Si es el segundo, no sigas leyendo y busca a un especialista en "torraduras mentales".

----------


## susilin27

me parece ignoto que tus palabras la verdad se salen un poco de tono pero en fin . Yo le conte mi caso , el puede hacer lo que guste, nadie le pone un puñal. pero que me digas lo que me has dicho de no se que de tarro pues como que no .Para tu interes no estoy loca.Y segundo punto cada uno tiene su opinion su punto de vista de las cosas de las cuales no hay que juzgar, solamente con decir no estoy del todo de acuerdo contigo a decir lo que has dicho en el post anterior va un avismo.

Cada uno expone lo que le ha pasado etc.... para que el usuario que pregunte se sienta con mas opiniones y coja la que mas se le acerque a su problema .

Para ello no hace falta llamar loca a una persona ni llamarla tonta y cosas parecidas, por tu post anterior me ha dado la impresion eso me estabas diciendo.

----------


## eldavy

> bueno lo que te ocurre , no te preocupes, suele ser muy corriente a eso se le llama miedo escenico.Eso lo unico que puedes hacer son dos cosas:
> 
> 1) cuando tengas que actuar, es decir salir al escenario o donde lo hagas, antes de salir *tomarte una pastilla de orfidal* que es un relajante muy bueno, lo mas que te puede hacer es darte un poquitin de sueño.


En mi opinión esto que has escrito justificaría por sí solo la respuesta de Ignoto, incluso si la hubiera dirigido expresamente a tí; a mí me parece realmente grave.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> me parece ignoto que tus palabras la verdad se salen un poco de tono pero en fin . Yo le conte mi caso , el puede hacer lo que guste, nadie le pone un puñal. pero que me digas lo que me has dicho de no se que de tarro pues como que no .Para tu interes no estoy loca.Y segundo punto cada uno tiene su opinion su punto de vista de las cosas de las cuales no hay que juzgar, solamente con decir no estoy del todo de acuerdo contigo a decir lo que has dicho en el post anterior va un avismo.
> 
> Cada uno expone lo que le ha pasado etc.... para que el usuario que pregunte se sienta con mas opiniones y coja la que mas se le acerque a su problema .
> 
> Para ello no hace falta llamar loca a una persona ni llamarla tonta y cosas parecidas, por tu post anterior me ha dado la impresion eso me estabas diciendo.


Me aprece Susilín, que hablas sin saber de nada. El consejo de Ignoto es lo más sensato que se le ha dicho (ojo, algunas opiniones han sido muy sensatas). Le plantea las dos situaciones posibles y cómo hacerles frente.

¿Pretendes decirme que lo del orfidal es mejor? ¡Venga ya!

Ignoto ha escrito dos consejos en este hilo. Ambos muy sensatos. (el de los calzoncillos en la cabeza no lo dice de coña. No hay que tomarlo a la ligera).

Dices que te ha llamado loca y tonta en su post anterior y para nada se dirigía a ti ni a nadie. Ahora bien, si te das por aludida tú sabrás la razón... (y mejor no unir este pensamiento a tu recomendación del orfidal).

Si tu haces magia dopada (a estas alturas me pregunto si solo magia) allá tú, pero recomendarlo en un foro en el que se conectan menores me parece altamente irresponsable (y, seguro, contrario a las propias normas del foro).

----------


## susilin27

el orfidal se da a pacientes que tienen angustia, ansiedad, nerviosismo etc... no es nada malo y por tomarlo no se esta loco ni nada por el estilo a mi me lo mando el medico de medicina general.
El medicamento es con receta pero hay farmacias que tambien te lo dan sin receta.
En la mayoria de los casos funciona , en otros no , como ya dije a mi me funciono.
Si fuera una cosa de tarradura mental me lo tendria que recetar un psiquiatra no un medico de medicina general, creo que ya quedo algo clarito no?

----------


## eldavy

¿Pero aquí quién te ha llamado loca a tí?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> El medicamento es con receta pero hay farmacias que tambien te lo dan con receta.


Gran obviedad.

----------


## susilin27

eldavi a ver ignoto dijo: si quieres hacer caso al segundo punto pues la verdad de tarradura mental referente al orfidal. si a mi me lo han mandado no tiene porque decieme eso no crees eldavi? no se yo cada vez lo flipo mas, ok yo creo que no tendre que nombrar mas el medicamento solamente fijarme en la magia y listo. Lo del orfidal era como segundo punto. El cerebro es muy sabio y a lo mejor como dije poniendose unas gafas de sol o cualquier otra cosa se desvia la atencion y deja actuar perfectamente.Yo ya no tomo dicho medicamento , solo lo utilice la primera semana de actuaciones.

pd:Llevo haciendo mas de 5 años sola actuaciones por la calle,cumpleaños,bodas etc.....

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver.

Con lo del segundo caso me refería a que se dirigiera (ya no sé si es con J o con G) a un PSICÓLOGO por si convenía o no algún tipo de terapia ya que el miedo escénico crónico CREO (no lo sé, simplemente lo creo) que se puede diagnosticar y tratar.

Por tratamiento, me refiero al uso de terapias no necesariamente unidas o limitadas al uso de fármacos y, mucho menos, al uso de fármacos psicotrópicos (¿Se llaman así?).

Vamos, que me estaba refiriendo a que se fuese a buscar a alguien que entienda de esto mas que yo.

(Si esto no es contenerse, que venga Dios y que lo vea).

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> eldavi a ver ignoto dijo: si quieres hacer caso al segundo punto pues la verdad de tarradura mental referente al orfidal. si a mi me lo han mandado no tiene porque decieme eso no crees eldavi? no se yo cada vez lo flipo mas, ok yo creo que no tendre que nombrar mas el medicamento solamente fijarme en la magia y listo. Lo del orfidal era como segundo punto. El cerebro es muy sabio y a lo mejor como dije poniendose unas gafas de sol o cualquier otra cosa se desvia la atencion y deja actuar perfectamente.Yo ya no tomo dicho medicamento , solo lo utilice la primera semana de actuaciones.
> 
> pd:Llevo haciendo mas de 5 años sola actuaciones por la calle,cumpleaños,bodas etc.....


Ignoto no se ha dirigido a ti en ningún momento.

Yo si lo haré: Haztelo ver, porque lo tuyo es muy raro.

----------


## susilin27

ok , pido perdon a todos los ofendidos , entendi mal el mensaje. Pido disculpas de corazon.

----------


## iscariote

Desde luego yo no creo que este sea el lugar más adecuado para recetar medicación. Hay que aprender a vivir con los nervios, es una respuesta fisiológica de nuestro cuerpo que además, en su justa medida, es beneficiosa.

----------


## Isis

Os cuento mi caso, me compré en la farmacia unas pastillas que se llaman Melival son totalmente inofensivas ya que NO es un medicamento sino unas pastillas que llevan dos hierbas (melisa y valeriana) cuando me examiné del carnet de conducir me las tomé ya que me temblaba muchísimo el pie y claro eso si es el del embrague.... :S Total que hice el exámen muy tranquila y relajada y el embrague controlado :D.

Un saludo
Isis

----------


## queco

¿Y no sería mejor comenzar a hacer juegos fáciles, automáticos y coger "tablas"?

----------


## Doktor Mornau

De hecho, creo que ese es el quid de la cuestión. Yo, haciendo Magia, me suelo poner nervioso, y lo atribuyo a mi inexperiencia. Por el contrario, nunca me ha pasado dirigiéndome a un auditorio o hablando con un grupo de gente. ¿Por qué? El hábito. Tengo costumbre de hablar en público y pienso que soy capaz de controlar cualquier imprevisto. Eso, por el contrario, todavía no me pasa al presentar Magia. Por eso y como conclusión, ¡a practicar se ha dicho!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Y no sería mejor comenzar a hacer juegos fáciles, automáticos y coger "tablas"?


No vuelvas a asociar las palabras fáciles y automáticos  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

En serio, no es un silogismo realmente válido del tipo:

P->R (Si P entonces R)

P, luego R

Donde P sería 'Juego automático' y R 'es fácil'

Los juegos requeiren charla y, aún siendo automáticos, te puede temblar al voz un montón. O las manos al, simplemente, cortar.

----------


## queco

No he dicho yo que fáciles sea igual que automáticos. De hecho, la (,) que hay de separación, no es casual.

Juego fácil entiendo que es aquel que uno considera fácil, por lo tanto, que está al alcance de su nivel técnico y ha pasado el número suficiente de horas de ensayo.

Y tienes razón en los juegos automáticos te puede temblar la voz y la mano. 
Pero por lo menos, ya que la charla no es sustituíble, te queda una cosa menos de las que preocuparte.
Si la mano te tiemba en un corte con un juego automático, puede que no arruines el juego completo, si te tiembla al hacer una elmsley...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No he dicho yo que fáciles sea igual que automáticos. De hecho, la (,) que hay de separación, no es casual.
> ..


Entonces tienes que poner la conjunción 'o' para separar las dos ideas. Si es una enumeración debe tener, el menos, tres elementos determinantes. Es como esos que dicen 'mejor hacer juegos fáciles, etc.' ¿Cómo que etcétera? Por un punto pasan infinitas líneas y planos. Por dos puntos pasa una única línea e infinitos planos y por tres punto sólo pasa un plano. Para usar etcétera hay que poner tres elementos (dos sólo en ciertas excepciones en las que las alternativas o la sucesión queden muy claras).

Mira que acabo llevándo esto a 'Limpia, fija y da esplendor' ¿eh?   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Lo mejor de todo es que cuando me siento especialmente tranquilo antes de una función, procuro pensar en cosas que puedan salir mal para...

¡Coger nervios!

No sé que puede ser peor, el carecer de nervios antes de actuar o el exceso de ellos.

----------


## queco

> Iniciado por queco
> 
> No he dicho yo que fáciles sea igual que automáticos. De hecho, la (,) que hay de separación, no es casual.
> ..
> 
> 
> Entonces tienes que poner la conjunción 'o' para separar las dos ideas. Si es una enumeración debe tener, el menos, tres elementos determinantes. Es como esos que dicen 'mejor hacer juegos fáciles, etc.' ¿Cómo que etcétera? Por un punto pasan infinitas líneas y planos. Por dos puntos pasa una única línea e infinitos planos y por tres punto sólo pasa un plano. Para usar etcétera hay que poner tres elementos (dos sólo en ciertas excepciones en las que las alternativas o la sucesión queden muy claras).
> 
> Mira que acabo llevándo esto a 'Limpia, fija y da esplendor' ¿eh?


¿Hablas en 3 dimensiones no? un plano se delimita por tres puntos, solo en un espacio de dim 3...  :Oops:  

Vale, me callo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Hablas en 3 dimensiones no? un plano se delimita por tres puntos, solo en un espacio de dim 3...  
> 
> Vale, me callo.


¡vayaustéacerpuñetas!

 :Lol:

----------


## Luis Vicente

Reabro este tema porque se que preocupa a muchos magos aficonados.
El libro Cartomagia Fundamental te recomienda como terapia visualizarte en una situación éxito para así calmarte, e imaginarte que todo te sale bien y que el público está volcado contigo. Hay personas que tienen cierta dificultad para conseguir que estas emociones positivas se conviertan en un ancla para que las puedan traer cuando se necesitan.

Aquí os dejo dos enlaces a videos que os aclaran y amplían la técnica propuesta en el libro. El primero es un ejercicio específico para jugadores de frontón que es perfectamente adaptable a cualquier cosa, cuando diga juego se sustiituye por actuación y listo. Se trata de cambiar la emoción de ansiedad por otra positiva y de energía.

YouTube - Anclar un estado de excelencia

En el segundo, más genérico, se explica en que consiste ese anclaje y propone un ejercicio parecido para conseguir la serenidad o cualquier otra emoción que precises.

YouTube - Cómo instalar un ancla

A través de estos enlaces en youtube encontraréis mas información sobre estas tecnicas tan útiles.

----------

